# Doomsday Preppers National Geographic Official Thread



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

WooooHooo! Its on! The first one, was awesome, I would actually pay anything to live there. Love the storage containers tied together.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I loved what the lady said "We have became a nation that expects to be taken care of." This is SO true. Their ideas were to work as a community instead. My thoughts went directly towards Japan last year, they all remained calm during the earthquake and helped each other.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone watch it last night, I was learning how to install a UTC quadrail on (thanks to acidlittles great video!) instead and missed it.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 13, 2012)

It was ok, had a mobile trucker as a Preppers, he might have trouble quick. Then they had an obsessive compulsive lady waiting for a pandemic, I think her family might take her out before it actually happens. Well prepared but way over the top.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AB3 said:


> It was ok, had a mobile trucker as a Preppers, he might have trouble quick. Then they had an obsessive compulsive lady waiting for a pandemic, I think her family might take her out before it actually happens. Well prepared but way over the top.


LOL. I like that "Her family might take her out before it actually happens"! I can't wait to see it tonight on DVR! Thanks for the update, and BTW, WELCOME!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't get nat geo so i have to watch it on Youtube in horrible quality, the most well prepped family was the one with the shipping containers I think last week. They had their shit together. But what got me was when they shot the shipping containers to see if it was bullet proof. They shot it with the smallest calibre a .22....not many people will assault a house with a .22


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

acidlittle said:


> I don't get nat geo so i have to watch it on Youtube in horrible quality, the most well prepped family was the one with the shipping containers I think last week. They had their shit together. But what got me was when they shot the shipping containers to see if it was bullet proof. They shot it with the smallest calibre a .22....not many people will assault a house with a .22


I agree they were the most prepared for anything. The guy was a Vietnam Vet (thumbs up everyone!). At first I thought the same thing, but then after watching it (I think I've watched it about 13 times now LOL), I took it as "they are starting out with...." a .22, which they didn't say, but led me to beleive they are going to move up in caliber. Just a hunch, but I guess I would start with a .22 as well and move up from there. One thing I do not like the Nat Geo show is I haven't seen one family that say's "I'm preparing for everything or anything that could happen". They are all specific (EMP, Finicial Crisis, Earthquake, Nuclear etc).


----------



## Bishop (Feb 13, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> I don't get nat geo so i have to watch it on Youtube in horrible quality, the most well prepped family was the one with the shipping containers I think last week. They had their shit together. But what got me was when they shot the shipping containers to see if it was bullet proof. They shot it with the smallest calibre a .22....not many people will assault a house with a .22


If you got to their website their already selling the complete season before it finishes on DVD, I'm guessing just in case tshtf before it runs it's course.

Adam


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

HAHA, I like that. "selling the whole season before its released!" 

I watched lasts nights epi tonight. The trucker actually made me sad about his situation, but proud that he's determined. 

The lady with the pandemic to me was "prepped" with medical supplies, but not safeguarding her home well enough, nor I didn't catch anything on food storage with her. I agree she was driving her family a little nutty.... (the old man said he only wanted to watch the ballgame), but then again, she's showing compassion for her family, as well as her neighbors by giving them preps. I think that was very wise of her to do that with her neighbors, start getting them into prepping. I'm sure that cost her what... $20/30 dollars for each house that she went to, but thats 20/30 well invested in case shtf and protecting her immediate surroundings. I do beleive that she needs to take it up a notch if she is that concerned with getting biosuits, gas masks with hepa filters as well as making isolation areas. Maybe even take some classes in medical emergencies to better educate on diseases etc.

The last guy "Kevin", made a very smart move. I hope he knows what he's getting into though with the goats, sheep etc. His site is 1800 feet, I live at 1700 feet and the winds among living between some trees are some of my concerns. Tornados migh be a factor to prep for, but he said that he's going to prepare his new home for any disaster. You could tell that they had good family morals and values. I'm glad to see the kids had adjusted after the move.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, thats a bunch of crap! I should have expected this though from a show.

[youtube:2r00entm]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgQD4DuK81k[/youtube:2r00entm]


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

You can watch the full length videos here in good quality. http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/national-geographic-channel/shows/


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I only found short snipits on that website! Booo.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Think what you will about it, but I think the producers of doomsday preppers are trying to make us look stupid and crazy so the sheeple will further marginalize the movement and pass it off as just more crazies from down south. I really don't like that show plus they insult each guest at the end of their segment. Like the guy blowing his thumb off? and they seem to get the really out there fringe of preppers. I gotta say I do not like that show or its scummy producer. I heard an interview recently with him and he thinks preppers are dumb as hell. That's exactly what he's doing, he's trying to use the media to marginalize us.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I just watched it, and the College I attended was just cited in the "superbug" snipit! Iowa state University!!! Go Cyclones!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Discovery is going to have a new show on march 7th i think called "doomsday Bunkers" now that is something that will look sweet!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Sur-Thrive! I love it!


----------



## SurvivalFreak (Feb 20, 2012)

The guy that did the bird noises: At first you would think he was a little not there, eating dead animals on the road, whistling for security etc. But if you listen to him he makes sense and is aware of his surroundings. He was very good to his kids and I'm sure all his survival techniques were learned in NAM anyway. I like the show. I hope they keep on playing the episodes.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Guys, just uploaded episode 1 (in full) of the doomsday prepper series onto my youtube channel, will upload 2,3,4 and 5 over the next 5 days, the youtube channel is PeterPrepper

Just thought I would let you know incase anybody had not been watching the new season of doomsday preppers.

Will catch up with this thread tomorrow 

EDIT.....Its in excellent quality on my channel just for you Acid


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks man you better be careful, youtube will ban you or take the videos off if they are done illegally. Upload number 5 that's the only one i have missed


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Not a bad point acid, they may close my account, hmmm, will stick episode 5 up today, then when you have watched it i may delete the vids.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks Peter! i just finished watching it, so delete away! Thanks a bunch for posting that and OH MY GOD thank you for the high quality!!!!!


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, might have to delete em incase i get banned, its a pity cos lots of people have been watching them, ive got eps 3 and 4 to post tonight, dunno.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

The guy that i used to watch, has been banned, not sure if it's from that or if they just froze his account...so be careful man!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Very good quality Peter! Thanks!


----------



## prep2live (Feb 17, 2012)

Good videos. Has the bunkers one came on yet?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

soon, not yet!


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Gonna have to delete the vids soon, Youtube aint sent me a message yet, but in my account under the uploads section it does state 5 of my vids are under investigation regarding copyright, which is fair enough i suppose, what a bummer though, as loads of people have been enjoying them, what i will do though is upload episode 6, keep it on for 3 days, then delete, and so on.


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the show is great! It convinced my wife to start prepping too. There's a lesson to be learned from every segment shown:

1. The guy who accidentally shot off his thumb was an excellent example about setting up B.O.B's and a B.O.L.
2. The nature guy from Maine made me envious with his nature survival skills. I never would've thought to use bird feeders as a mechanism for home security.
3. The guy who converted his small CA backyard into one giant garden; and then barters some of his food for used cooking oil, only to convert the cooking oil into bio-diesel.
4. The truck driver with his scattered caches of supplies.
5. The NC guy and his stock-piling of supplies/weapons.
6. The Brooklyn fireman and his self-defense drills.

On and on it goes. Every episode has something to learn.

I do agree with Leon, though. The producers are trying to paint preppers as fringe people. The one thing about the show that annoys me is that every segment basically ends like such:

"Although the consequences of {whatever that prepper is preparing for} is severe, {some government agency} predicts the probability of such an event from occurring is {some really low number}".


----------



## Bishop (Feb 13, 2012)

Why is there repeats already, I mean really?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AlotToLearn said:


> I think the show is great! It convinced my wife to start prepping too. There's a lesson to be learned from every segment shown:
> 
> Every episode has something to learn.
> 
> ...


This is one of the main reasons I watch it, if I learn at least one little thing, then I have learned something. Better than watching Dog the Bounty hunter :lol: or some Car Repo man (I do like the new repo man one though). lol.

From what I understand, the "Although the consequences of blah blah blah...." All of that is BS! From reading stuff from the actual "actors", they were told to script some of the stuff that you saw. The woman that wore those "shorts" that joined the military, she wrote on her blog that she would never wear anything like that bugging out, and that she didn't exercise as much as the show let on. The guy that was in the first season (Guy on farm with the engineer and he was in the Military), said that he actually sat in and did the "Experts agree" portion for some of the newer preppers. The lady on the first season that had two kids, ordered the food at night in a huge truck etc... she physically said that she doesn't order food like that "at night" and doesn't buy gold/silver like that in bulk, or something like that.

The low numbers are just that. You have to remember that this is a reality show and that if it was "to the facts" stuff, then they would at least have identified the "experts" in the show. I feel that it is going that way (as soon as the show pays some real expert enough to endorse it).

Just keep in mind, its a great show, even if some things were scripted (thats what most reality shows are anyway) and that if you learn one thing, then notch that up in your belt as a learn.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AB3 said:


> Why is there repeats already, I mean really?


Exactly! Ratings, its all about ratings, the hype for "doomsday 2012 is among us", there will be endless supplies of gear at the end of 2012, online, yardsales, craigslist etc. BUT, always remember that things can happen, and you'll be ready. There will always be some type of scare that someone or something inflicts to us.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 13, 2012)

Got my new cheaper than dirt catalog and what's on the top of the cover?... A countdown to 12/21, who says capitalism isn't alive and well.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I got mine yesterday, saw the same thing, thought the same thing. lol.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, I really like what the woman said about something along the lines of with prepping you focus on the things you need, instead of the things you want. 

Basically it conditions you to not live beyond your means and only focus on priorities.


----------



## Gazac55 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it me, or am I trying to figure out if these prepper shows are trying to make people that prepare for situations out to be crazy? Do we really need the dancing, the dreamscapes, the bird singers etc? Can we just do away with that and get down to the real preps on how they do it? Would be more interesting on techniques in detail like so and so calculates that they will need 2500 calories per person per day (that's a lot I know, but this is a rhetorical question) and they figure that 1lb of rice will equal so and so many days.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Gazac55 said:


> Is it me, or am I trying to figure out if these prepper shows are trying to make people that prepare for situations out to be crazy? Do we really need the dancing, the dreamscapes, the bird singers etc? Can we just do away with that and get down to the real preps on how they do it? Would be more interesting on techniques in detail like so and so calculates that they will need 2500 calories per person per day (that's a lot I know, but this is a rhetorical question) and they figure that 1lb of rice will equal so and so many days.


It is getting a little out of hand and I'm also trying to figure out where its going. It is sorta like they are setting the tone for people that prepare for disasters. All the same, its a reality show like I tell others and ratings mean something to them. It doesn't matter to me because I have changed my lifestyle to be more prepared for disasters (Like the tornado last week that left 5 dead 3 miles from me). It felt really good to be able to help them with the preps that I had on hand.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

They want viewers, and since the majority of the world will think these people are crazy, they want to find out HOW crazy they are and the TV will cater to that by making them seem crazier and crazier as the show progresses, that is my guess. Youtube is the preppers haven just subscribe to the right channels and you'll have new episodes daily!


----------

